# Did anyone ever have a copy of the original TJET blueprint ?



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I was chatting with a buddy of mine the other eve and after discussing for some time the topic of a TJET blueprint came up ! Well we both can recall the exploded view being seen many times but never hearing of anyone having a blueprint or copy of the print ! So now I am curious does anyone now of anyone who has the prints or a true copy ? I would love to get a copy atleast of it as I think that would be cool as sh...t !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know if this would help you out.
>Tom<


http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ThunderJet.html


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks but that is the exploded view I was referring to earlier . The blueprint should have the actual measurements of the chassis and each component ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

How about this:
http://slotmonsters.com/GetFile.aspx?File=Patents/US03243917.PDF


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice, very interesting read! :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

many slots said:


> How about this:
> http://slotmonsters.com/GetFile.aspx?File=Patents/US03243917.PDF


 
*Yes sir that is very neat to read ! Not a blue print that I was looking for but surely a VERY cool thing to see none the less ! Thanks for posting it !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got a print of the chassis, has all the line bore measurments, lengths and widths, hole measurements. It's too big to scan. I think it's what your wanting??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're close RM.. That drawing is for R&D, and is for a 3X sized demo chassis. It's proportionally correct, but the dimensions are triple a standard T Jet. Is that date 1963?


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Too cool for words RM, thanks for the pic.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

No, It's not an original, forgot where I even got it. It says on there 3X and dates it a 1963, but still it gives the idea of the engineering that goes into these things, more than just drilling a hole, lol...Just looks cool hanging on the wall or as a backdrop in a display...RM


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

That 3x scale part drawing is pretty neat. It does show some details but omits others (such as bottom view where the brushes and shoe hangers go, interface dimensions between chassis and top plate, and all the chassis internals). I imagine the 3x part was really set up just for body fitment so the bottom of chassis details and details of the innards of the car are unimportant. 

I kinda doubt that any blueprints actually exist any more. If there really was a blueprint available I bet that Dash Dan / Danny Tantrum  would have made good use of it. I suspect that when he got the designs made up for the t-dash interchangeable parts wrt the t-jets they did a 3D scan of the t-jet parts, or perhaps just did painstaking repeat measurements of parts to reverse-engineer them (or maybe both).


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

rholmesr said:


> That 3x scale part drawing is pretty neat. It does show some details but omits others (such as bottom view where the brushes and shoe hangers go, interface dimensions between chassis and top plate, and all the chassis internals). I imagine the 3x part was really set up just for body fitment so the bottom of chassis details and details of the innards of the car are unimportant.
> 
> I kinda doubt that any blueprints actually exist any more. If there really was a blueprint available I bet that Dash Dan / Danny Tantrum  would have made good use of it. I suspect that when he got the designs made up for the t-dash interchangeable parts wrt the t-jets they did a 3D scan of the t-jet parts, or perhaps just did painstaking repeat measurements of parts to reverse-engineer them (or maybe both).


It was also probably a really good starting point for the modeling/tooling department.
IDK how Aurora created any of their tens of thousands of Plastic injection molds, But I'd be willing to bet a pantograph was a VERY important machine to them. 
A pantograph uses a larger that life sized model,(or, sometimes, even a drawaing) to generate a copy of the model. Producing a three times size representation of a small component like a t-jet chassis, is the perfect medium.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A couple of years ago, someone posted a picture of Derek Brand with a couple over sized T Jets on his desk. I'd bet this blueprint is what was used to make the model 3X chassis that is seen in the picture. Rick (PRNDL) might recall where that thread was.. I believe he started it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Found it!!! Man, I had to dig!!! Look at the blueprint again, and then click the link!! :lol:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=355983&highlight=Engineering,+Derek+Brand,+Book


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

The print says *HMS associates* on it. According to thomas graham's book, HMS designers contributed a few of the tjet body designs including the 63 vette, lincoln continental, charger, torino, gto, chapparal 2f, mach 1 and the amx. Regarding the amx body, graham states, "typically, HMS produced patterns in exact HO scale, but this car received 3 times HO treatment. Produced at a time when aurora was trying to upgrade detail level."


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Nice HT ! Even at 3x it is very cool to see things so I did save a copy for myself to my files for now . *

*thanks a heap for the share !*

*Bear *






Hilltop Raceway said:


> I've got a print of the chassis, has all the line bore measurments, lengths and widths, hole measurements. It's too big to scan. I think it's what your wanting??? RM


----------

